

Youtube founders don't have password to the delicious blog - joetek
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/apr/27/youtube-founders-buy-delicious

======
joetek
"At the time Yahoo had fired all the staff working on Delicious"... "However
it looks like nobody wrote down the blog password, or got it from the
departing staff. So nobody can put new posts there"

Looks like they're running Wordpress 3.0.1 on the blog. If they have access to
the database, should be easy to gain access...

 _IF_ they have access to the database :)

------
veb
Why... why is this news? Any hacker person could fix this problem in 5
minutes.

